# したくてしてる



## thetazuo

月丘香恋「わ……私がしたくてしてることですので、お気になさらず……」
美少女万華鏡 -理と迷宮の少女-

Hi. Could you explain the underlined part? 理解できません。  
Thank you.


----------



## Flaminius

It means, "I do so because I like to."  To give you an example with which you can see the construction more transparently, how about this?
私が泥棒に入ったのは、強いられてしたことです。
I broke in because I was forced to.


----------



## thetazuo

Flaminius said:


> It means, "I do so because I like to."  To give you an example with which you can see the construction more transparently, how about this?
> 私が泥棒に入ったのは、強いられてしたことです。
> I broke in because I was forced to.


Thank you, Mr. F! So can I parse the sentence as follows?
私がしたくてしてることですので、お気になさらず
したく*て*=*because* I want to do it
してる=I do so
ことです=express reason 
ので=express reason
お気になさらず= never mind about that

Thus, “I do so because I like/want to, so never mind about that”.
Am I right?


----------



## Flaminius

Yes, you are!


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you for your confirmation! But does ことです really express reason? If ことです already expresses reason, it seems redundant to add ので to express reason again?


----------



## Flaminius

I see your question.  In fact ことです is literally, "it is a thing (that I do because I want to)."  As in my example, it makes the predicate pair with the subject in part of speech; that is, to make the two both nouns.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you!


Flaminius said:


> As in my example, it makes the predicate pair with the subject in part of speech; that is, to make the two both nouns.


But isn’t it the word の that makes the subject 
“私が泥棒に入った” a noun in your example? I thought こと only changed “強いられてした” into a noun.


----------



## Flaminius

私が泥棒に入ったの is the subject and it matches with …したこと in being noun phrases.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you again. Yes, I know 私が泥棒に入ったの and 強いられてしたこと are both noun phrases and the former matches the latter. 


Flaminius said:


> that is, to make the two both nouns.


But ことです doesn’t make 私が泥棒に入ったの a noun, does it? Because 私が泥棒に入ったの is already a noun. I hope you can understand what I’m saying.


----------



## Flaminius

ことです makes 強いられてした a noun (phrase).


----------



## thetazuo

Flaminius said:


> ことです makes 強いられてした a noun (phrase).


Thank you. Yes, that’s what I mean.


----------

